# Problems Everywhere



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi...not sure where to post this so I hope its in the right place.

I am 39. Married for 12years , 2 kids. Self employed wife too.

Feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment. 
Seeming to have problems everywhere in my marriage. Most issues seem to stem from finances , debt and stress. Finding my mood is lowered and I am having dark feelings. Kinda feeling disengaged from my family as this burden has been getting heavier for a long time.

I know they love me but feel resentment on some level that I must work so hard that I worry about my health.

Stress seems to be clouding my mind. Most solutions to make my business grow seem to require money (which means more debt) and I am uncertain if going further into debt is wise as it might just exasperate this vicious cycle.

I am finding the stress is making me not really enjoy life. I have very little time off to 'relax' and seem to be preoccupied with problems perpetually.

I think the cumulative stress or age is killing my libido and possibly the beginnings of ED is a possibility. 

Kinda getting weird thoughts of starting life over or opting out as everything is imploding. 

I know its mostly just the level of stress as at this age starting over isnt really an option. 

Possibly I am starting mid life crisis. As I said my internal landscape is messy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

sometimes we make our important life decisions without thinking through thoroughly, or even when we do, life snowballs downhill and we find
our lives incredibly complicated.
We marry. we have kids. we pick a career. none of these things are bad of course. They're all good.

but they can get away from us. before we know it, we have all these crazy problems. and we can't just leave them.

BUT.................there is always a way out (and by out, i don't mean out of your family). sometimes not easy. sometimes not quick.

believe me, buddy. I've been there. not exactly where you are, in terms of family, but down, down, down.
where i really didn't want to even live anymore. didn't think there was an end of the tunnel. no more sunny skies for me.
boy was i wrong.

we will need to know more about your particular situation. your business. your debt. your family's state of being. what's bothering you the most,
before others (with better words then me) come around to advise.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Well I am not in the USA so some situations are unique to here. 

I dont want to be too particular about details as I would prefer to remain anonymous. 

One of my children has born with health issues. its put alot of strain on us forcing us to grow up and become far more serious than we used to be. 

It also has been expensive with costs over and about the medical aid costs.

We own a house and have a mortgage on it. The mortgage is half the value of the house.

The work I do is non convenienal. I am an artist. I have my own gallery/shop with a studio attached.

As costs go up and people have less money I find my profit is no longer enough.


The most viable option I currently imagine with my skills is to go to 3-4 large art shows a year. It would create extra sales ,orders and be a great marketing tool.

To do this I would need a reliable pick up truck and a large trailer which would probably cost half again the value of my mortgage. 

I have not thought this out fully yet so I dont know every detail.

Please ask me anything if you still need info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

